#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Server Side Technologies >  >  What is CORS? How does it works?

## Lorraine

Hi all,

Cross-Origin resource sharing is a mechanism that allows many resources (e.g., fonts, JavaScript, etc.) on a web page to be requested from another domain outside the domain from which the resource originated. Its a mechanism supported in HTML5 that manages access to a domain different.
CORS adds new HTTP headers that provide access to permitted origin domains. For HTTP methods other than GET (or POST with certain MIME types), the specification mandates that browsers first use an HTTP OPTIONS request header to solicit a list of supported (and available) methods from the server. The actual request can then be submitted. Servers can also notify clients whether credentials (including Cookies and HTTP Authentication data) should be sent with requests.

Thank you.

----------

